# the Asus K53SV - SX521V and SX521D thread



## Alien (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi guys!
Here is my new laptop.

*Asus K53SV SX521V*

Specs:

Intel 2nd Gen i7 2670QM, 2.2GHz
8GB DDR3 RAM
2GB nVIDIA Geforce GT540M
750GB, 5400rpm
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
USB 3.0, BT 3.0

*Price: 52,000 INR*

Now some pics:

*i52.tinypic.com/2q8tzkg.jpg
*i51.tinypic.com/30aav6f.jpg
*i53.tinypic.com/ih5obq.jpg
*i54.tinypic.com/23t01ep.jpg
*i56.tinypic.com/2w7p9vp.jpg



*Observations so far:*

No heating issues, Good performance, Good build quality, USB 3.0, Good audio quality

Keyboard has some flex, Glossy finish of screen bezel and display attracts dust and is prone for scratches


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 25, 2011)

Super purchase  
Super price considering Dell only give i5 at this price


----------



## Cyanide (Oct 25, 2011)

Mate , hows the "right left click " buttons on lappy ?

I'm purchasing i5 model of this series.Please reply ASAP.


----------



## Alien (Oct 26, 2011)

^^
They are somewhat hard and make some noise while clicking. But the touchpad is good and supports multitouch gestures as well...


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice purchase mate. congrats. Is that a backlit keyboard?


----------



## Alien (Oct 26, 2011)

^^^
No, but i wish it had those. But what more can you ask for the price...


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice purchase!! congrats dude!!!


----------



## Vyom (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats Alien.
Nice Laptop! Superb config!


----------



## Alien (Oct 27, 2011)

@All

Thanks guys...


----------



## Cyanide (Oct 29, 2011)

how's it going mate , Battery life etc ??

Can you please post a screenshot of your windows rating ?


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

Laptop looks good. I generally find ASUS laptops very stylish.


----------



## Alien (Oct 30, 2011)

@Krow
Thanks man...

@Cyanide
Battery life is around 4 hours on light usage. Windows experience index was 5.9 when i bought it, but after installing many applications desktop performance on aero has reduced to 5.7. Will post a screenshot soon.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 30, 2011)

gollum ki kaali nazar is on aliens new laptop. 
did you buy it for i7 or gt540
cause that graphics card is on much cheaper laptops too which cost around 30k


----------



## Cyanide (Oct 30, 2011)

@alien : waiting for screenshot 

@ Gollum : GT520 is available in 30k range laptops not GT540...


----------



## Alien (Oct 30, 2011)

Windows Experience Index
*i44.tinypic.com/2nw0hmf.jpg


@Gollum

I don't think GT540 comes in any laptop around 30k; around 40k, yes. i7 is one of the reasons i went for this laptop.


Will do a clean install of windows soon. It has come heavily loaded with bloatware.


----------



## nims11 (Oct 30, 2011)

congratz Alien,
I wanted to buy ASUS laptops, but due to lack of service in my region, i had to settle for Lenovo.


----------



## Cyanide (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you Alien for the screenshot.

I'll be purchasing sx520D version within this week.


----------



## Alien (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks nims11...


Did a clean install of windows. Installed drivers from Asus site, had some trouble finding the right ones though..
System boots up much faster now. Posting screenshot of windows experience index.
*i42.tinypic.com/o56ebs.jpg

As you can see graphics performance has gone up to 6.6 from 5.7, but still the index is 5.9. Probably due to the 5400rpm hard drive.
Still very happy with the improvement...


----------



## onlytanmoy (Nov 3, 2011)

very good deal...superb config...congrats mate.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 3, 2011)

Alien : did you try playing new games , like BF3 etc ?

and thanks for the screenshot


----------



## Alien (Nov 4, 2011)

@ onlytanmoy

Thanks...

@ Cyanide

No, i haven't tried playing new games, but will do that soon. I'm a bit busy this month. Will post the results as soon as possible. When will you get your laptop??


----------



## rider (Nov 4, 2011)

what is in your bottom of your laptop?


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 4, 2011)

most probably this weekend , I'm still confused whether to go for i7 with gt520 or i5 with gt540


----------



## Tenida (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats Alien.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 4, 2011)

Cool!!Congrats!!


----------



## abhidev (Nov 4, 2011)

congrats...nice purchase


----------



## bot9011 (Nov 4, 2011)

@alien congratulations mate 

mate could you please tell me from where you bought this laptop in Mangalore? is there an exclusive asus store in Mangalore?


----------



## kammu (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Alien,
Congratulations for this laptop.I am also planning to buy this one.Please tell me few things regarding this laptop.

1 Audio quality.
2 Display.
3. Touchpad.

Also please tell any other issues you have faced, if any.


----------



## rahul2002 (Nov 5, 2011)

can u provide a sample of movie playback??? want to see ho w good it is in 1366 x 768 resolution...


----------



## nCyCoD (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice config...Congrats!!


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey Alien

I've purchased i5 version of this model while other config is same (Graphic card etc).

How much memory is it showing under Screen Resolution - advance settings

also is the adapter name Intel HD 3000 or nvidia.

Please post the screenshot if possible


----------



## Alien (Nov 6, 2011)

@All

Thanks..

@rider
It is a cooling pad(unbranded), got it for free.

@bot9011
Thanks. I bought it from Aditya Enterprises, near PVS. AFAIK there is no Asus exclusive store in Mangalore.

@kammu
Thanks. Audio and display are at par with the segment. Touchpad is nice, but the buttons are hard to click and make some noise.

@rahul2002
By sample, do you mean if i can record video playback using a camera and upload it?

@Cyanide
Congrats.. How much did it cost and what all did you get? 
Mine shows the same result. Here is the screenshot.

*i41.tinypic.com/o7q61h.jpg

I think it is due to nVIDIA Optimus, graphics card is used only when needed, not sure though. Anyone knows about this?


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 6, 2011)

38.5 k . not much goodies , a bag and a mouse 

In my windows experience index it shows 4.7 for desktop performance on aero , its quite low.. 

tried installing driver from the driver CD they provided. (win 7 ultimate - 64 bit )

Did you get 64bit version drivers or 86 bit version drivers in ur CD ? 

did you update BIOS too ? 

Also from where did you find the drivers ? Asus website ? Did you install all the drivers shown on asus download page ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm buying an ASUS too, show us the bottom side of this laptop 

want to see where the cpu hsf exhaust sits, hdd, ram...

btw, congrats to you both.

cyanide, i'm purchasing the same model as you, 37k at flipkart.


----------



## Alien (Nov 7, 2011)

@Cyanide
My laptop didn't come with any discs. I created recovery discs using the AI recovery burner software provided. Then i downloaded windows 7 Home Premium iso from digital river and installed a clean copy of windows. Downloaded all drivers from Asus Support. I also did a windows update and installed nVIDIA drivers from here.

@s18000rpm
Sorry i don't want to unscrew the bottom lid of my laptop now, but here are some pics of the underside..

*i42.tinypic.com/1hqbdi.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2011)

I meant these pictures only.
If you open the screws, you're laptop warranty will be void.

Thanks for the pics

Btw, remove and re edit the last two pictures. They are showing too much info.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 7, 2011)

Alien, I'm sorry to say it, but you've been robbed by the shop keeper. This laptop is available in far less price; both in street shops as well as in Online shops. My friend has purchased it at 46K all just before durga puja and it is available in Online stores @ Rs 47,638.  Check here: Buy Asus K53SV-SX562D LAPTOP India, Mumbai, Pune, Bangalore, Delhi @ Best Price


----------



## Alien (Nov 7, 2011)

@s18000rpm
Thanks for pointing that out. I thought you wanted to see the inside since you mentioned cpu, hdd and ram...

@Cilus
I checked the link you mentioned. There are some differences. My model is sx521v and not sx562d, the processor in mine is 2670qm and not 2630qm. Also the one you mentioned just has DOS. Mine came with Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 7, 2011)

I've purchased the DOS model , so installed Ultimate 64bit. I've currently installed drivers from the driver disc asus provided.

What does it show in "ccleaner" , Intel HD graphics or nvidia ?? 

One more thing I noticed on screen i.e pixels. When I played BDRip , I saw that the video was pixelated .It appears fine my desktop.

Will call the Asus engineer tomorrow abt this and the aero rating issue.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 7, 2011)

Alien said:


> @s18000rpm
> Thanks for pointing that out. I thought you wanted to see the inside since you mentioned cpu, hdd and ram...
> 
> @Cilus
> I checked the link you mentioned. There are some differences. My model is sx521v and not sx562d, the processor in mine is 2670qm and not 2630qm. Also the one you mentioned just has DOS. Mine came with Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium. Although i feel i could have got it for cheaper, about 50,000 all inclusive. I was in a hurry and bought it in one go, to be frank i was going to buy another brand and ended up with Asus. But still i'm happy. No point in regretting about not bargaining, right?



You are right buddy, in fact it is my mistake that I didn't notice that your's one is having higher version of i7 CPU and OS installed. So really sorry for my annoying post in the 1st place.
Congrats and enjoy gaming, high end processing with your laptop.
Also Asus laptops do have very good build quality and high battery life and IMO they are better than laptops from other brand at the same price range.
A lot of my friends're using Asus laptop after my suggestion.


----------



## Alien (Nov 7, 2011)

@Cyanide
It shows Intel HD graphics in CCleaner. I don't have any screen pixelation issue.

@Cilus
Its okay... Asus India website is really bad, they don't even show the current products available. The closest i came to finding the same model as mine is at flipkart. Here is the link. But it comes with 1GB GT 520M graphics card, rest all are same.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 7, 2011)

ohk , I'll ask the Asus guy then. Will also inquire abt shared memory being 1696mb instead of 2gb


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 9, 2011)

Placed my order at flip kart


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2011)

Cyanide said:


> In my windows experience index it shows 4.7 for desktop performance on aero , its quite low..


It is because of nVidia Optimus. The way it should be. Aero is being rendered by Intel HD 3000. Not by the nVidia GPU. It's normal.

For a proper performance audit, run a benchmark like Unigine Sanctuary or a game.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 9, 2011)

In other laptops (Asus models for eg : OP's one ) having optimus too , it still shows 5.7 - 5.9 .

Also, the screen pixelation issue still exists , the engineer hasn't come to my place yet .
Should I try reinstalling the OS (Win 7 x64 ultimate)  or wait for the engineer to come ? 

@s18000rpm : Let us know when your laptop gets delivered to you.


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2011)

Cyanide said:


> In other laptops (Asus models for eg : OP's one ) having optimus too , it still shows 5.7 - 5.9 .


Doesn't matter. WEI is retarded.  Run a game/benchmark. That's what matters.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 9, 2011)

OK , will run a benchmark and post the results here.


----------



## RBX (Nov 9, 2011)

ico said:


> Doesn't matter. WEI is retarded.


+1. And I think - drivers play some role. My WEI dropped to 4.9 from 5.7 after I updated my nVidia drivers from 280.26 to 285.62.
Maybe the drivers are bad; since the update, my Firefox doesn't show any menus unless I force it to be run with Nvidia GPU.
Edit:
Wait, if the nvidia drivers were bad, Intel HD 3000 should have got it all right, but it didn't. I'm confused.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 9, 2011)

I've upgraded my Intel HD graphics too via Windows update.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 9, 2011)

@cyanide, give me link to laptop driver page 

couldn't find it in Asus India website 

edit: got it
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download K53SV


----------



## kammu (Nov 9, 2011)

hi 18000 rpm,
Just wanted to know the display and sound quality of the laptop.Also tell the wifi quality.
Thanks


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2011)

^i've yet to receive the laptop. once I do, I'll surely let you know.
Btw,  we've hijacked this thread.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 10, 2011)

have anyone tried battlefield 3 or call of duty modern warfare 3 in k53sv SX521V


----------



## bot9011 (Nov 10, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> have anyone tried battlefield 3 or call of duty modern warfare 3 in k53sv SX521V



I have seen a couple of videos on YouTube in which they show the gameplay of both battlefield 3 and modern warfare 3 on k53sv


----------



## Alien (Nov 10, 2011)

@Cyanide
Any updates on display issue??

@s18000rpm
Congrats.. When will your laptop be delivered?

Even i think WEI is not accurate, it shows weird results at times. I'll be out of station for a few days, so won't have access to my lappy.


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2011)

^^ I think he has got it today.  Let's see what he posts.

Congrats to him.


----------



## Alien (Nov 10, 2011)

@ico
I've downloaded unigine sanctuary 2.3, with what settings should i run the benchmark? Sorry, i'm new to this.


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2011)

Run at Direct3D 11.

Stereo3D disabled.

Ambient occlusion unchecked.

Shaders high.

Anisotropy 1.

Anti-aliasing off.

Full screen checked.

Resolution: native resolution of your screen.


----------



## Alien (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks, will run the test and post results.

*i43.tinypic.com/6tmdzt.jpg

@ico
I don't know why the GPU is shown as Intel HD Graphics. I don't know what this score means. How does it compare with others??


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2011)

The score is fine according to me. It would be good if other people run this benchmark as well. *Sanctuary Benchmark 2.3 | Unigine* - only 30 MB and it is a good benchmark.

heck, even when I run the above benchmark on my PC, it also reports Intel HD Graphics family because I have a Z68 chipset motherboard. It is normal. I'm sure of the fact that Intel HD 3000 won't give this score.


----------



## Alien (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks. I ran the program with 'Run with graphics processor' option and chose nVIDIA, but still in the result it shows Intel HD Graphics. Maybe others can post the results as well.


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2011)

Alien said:


> Thanks. I ran the program with 'Run with graphics processor' option and chose nVIDIA, but still in the result it shows Intel HD Graphics. Maybe others can post the results as well.


It ran on nVidia despite what the result says.  Sure of it because Intel HD 3000 won't render anything with direct3D11. Intel graphics don't support DirectX 11 yet.


----------



## Alien (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok.. Thanks...


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2011)

Laptop received at home, I'm going to b'lore tomorrow.

got lot of stuff to do-
1. Install Win7 64
2. Install Intel chipset driver
3. Install SP1
4. Audio, w/l, lan, drivers
5. Gfx Driver
6. MS Office
7. Battle Field 3 
8. Windows Update 
Will update BIOS if old.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 10, 2011)

Install the latest NVIDIA driver : 285.76

Also, let me know if u face pixelation problem or not...


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2011)

^does that happen with HD movies only?

if yes, did you try with different media players (VLC)?
Do you have codec pack like "K-lite Codec Pack"?


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 10, 2011)

tried VLC  and  the issue isn't with HD movies, normal DVDRips also looks pixelated.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 10, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> Laptop received at home, I'm going to b'lore tomorrow.
> 
> got lot of stuff to do-
> 1. Install Win7 64
> ...


 
dude try battlefield 3 and let me know how is the performance.


----------



## Alien (Nov 11, 2011)

@s18000rpm
Cool, congrats.. Post your experiences and some pics. Also run the Unigine Sanctuary benchmark and post results if possible..


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone tried bf3 or call of duty modern warfare 3 in k53sv


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 12, 2011)

How do you install Win7 64bit over MS-DOS? 

I burnt the ISO in DVD RW twice, & verified it too, but still ASUS just boots into MS-DOS.

got it 
forgot to set DVD as first boot option

No pixelation for me.
installed Win7 64bit, yet to install SP1, codec packs.


----------



## apachan (Nov 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> Thanks nims11...
> 
> 
> Did a clean install of windows. Installed drivers from Asus site, had some trouble finding the right ones though..
> ...



hey alien,
bought this laptop! not sure about reinstalling windows. where did you get the drivers from? coz this particular model isn't there on asus india site
can you post a link?
thanks.


----------



## Alien (Nov 12, 2011)

Asus Support. Download drivers from here. Just search K53SV there. Congrats on your new laptop...
 Download correct version of windows from the links given here.
Download activation backup and restore(ABR) and backup your OEM activation before installing fresh windows 7. You can restore your activation later using this software. You can also use the key given on the label in your laptop, but you'll have to activate using phone. Download ABR from here.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 12, 2011)

this laptop runs so cool 
my only gripe is the Western Digital branded 750GB HDD. 
I'm a Hitachi user since 2005 

havent got BF3 yet, have to partition the 550GB C: drive.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 12, 2011)

Did MS ask whether you are installing the OS for the 1st time or reinstalling it ?


----------



## Alien (Nov 12, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> this laptop runs so cool


That is definitely one of the pluses of this laptop. The keyboard and palmrest area always stay cool.


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Nov 14, 2011)

i'm sorry to say this , but the truth is this laptop of same config is available in flipkart.com for just 46k, but it says SX521D; whats the difference between 521D and 521V? does it hav a blu-ray? if not, i think u've made the week for the shopkeeper for sure. 

And BTW this laptop is just amazing at this price tag and it can play almost all modern games at high settings(according to notebookcheck.com)


----------



## Alien (Nov 14, 2011)

Checked that; 521D comes with DOS, 521V comes with preinstalled windows 7 home premium.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 15, 2011)

Whets the idle temp for you guys?
The i5 is idling at 50 & 48 degree for me. Is this okay?


----------



## swapyworld (Nov 15, 2011)

Guys i think 520D and 521V has the same display !!

has anyone compared the display with acer 5830 TG? just want to know about how reflective it is?


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 15, 2011)

does keyboard have backlit?


----------



## kammu (Nov 16, 2011)

hi 18000 rpm,
Just wanted to know the display and sound quality of the laptop.Also tell the wifi quality.
Thanks


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 16, 2011)

1. Display is fantastic, I thought migrating from FULL HD DELL (desktop) to 1366x768 would be painful, but it wasnt. 
Clarity is superb.
2. Audio, Its Altec Lansing with BASS effect, but you need a quiet room to experience it. 
3. Touch pad is very good & responsive, right/left click button make noise just like that of a logitech mouse.
Touchpad comes with gestures feature.
4. WiFi - it doesnt come with its own switch, its turned ON/OFF thru Fn (Function) key (Fn+F2), its instant, signal strength is good (yet to test long range)

Buy it from local shop, coz this laptop went out of stock @ Flipkart.com on monday


----------



## deejay (Nov 17, 2011)

@alien Congrats for u r new purchase .... BTW i also own the same machine ... and am pretty happy with it great build quality & the ice-cool technology works grt...  but when the lap is pluged in for charging i notice the
aluminum panel kind of vibrates when rubbed by fingers  but when it runs on battery it dosent vibrate..... do you have the same experience  or is there a 
problem with ma machine??? confused pls help me with it    
                                                                            thnks in advance


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 17, 2011)

That rubbing is EARTHING effect 

Asus provides USA spec  power cable, which doesn't have earthing pin.
you can buy a power cable with that pin, just take your charger to a PC shop, and tell the shop keeper.


----------



## Early2020 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi 18000rpm,

I'm seeing lots of complaints on Asus K53SV SX521D, If you see the same model on flip-kart there are lots of negative reviews recently came.

I talked to one guy in Asus sales in Bangalore, he says they don't have any demo piece to check the performance.

I'm little confused now with performance of Asus laptops, could you shed some light to me about the performance of the Asus laptops.


----------



## knightrider7590 (Dec 8, 2011)

I also recently bought the ASUS K53SV SX521V (i7 2670QM, 8GB ram, 750 GB, 2GB GT540M, Win 7 Home Premium) from Chandni market in Kolkata...
I think it was quite a steal considering I only paid 45.8k for it, and got original win 7 too...
also to answer some of your questions, I am currently playing Modern Warfare 3 and Crysis 2 at 1366x768 resolution at moderately high settings and getting excellent fps. Also the laptop stays amazingly cool after playing games for a long time. However I am thinking of buying a cooling pad just to be on the safe side.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 8, 2011)

I had serious issue with Optimus tech.
but it was due to the nvidia driver 

performance wise, there are only positives i can tell.
build quality wise, i put this next to HP.
dell inspiron range are really cheap on quality side.


----------



## sunzeal (Dec 11, 2011)

i want to buy this laptop, please tell me if i should buy it ?

Thanks, its urgent


----------



## bot9011 (Dec 16, 2011)

guys I have bought Asus K53sv Sx520D for 39.5k from a local dealer and I have got an Asus Backpack+ a keyboard and a mouse with it 
And Guys , I want to know how high can GPU temperature go ? Cos I have installed Call of Duty Modern warfare2 on it and whenever I play that game, the GPU gets heated up easily and it crosses 75 degree C mark ! and if I quit playing , within a few seconds temperature falls and becomes normal !..is this common ?
My room mate has the same laptop and he has been playing mafia2 on it..even he's experiencing the same thing ..it sometimes reaches 80 degree C mark on his computer ! 
All I want to know is whether it's normal for the GPU to get that hot while playing games ? and is there any software out there which could warn me when the GPU temp crosses certain limit ?


----------



## Prongs298 (Dec 16, 2011)

msi afterburner or gpu z.


----------



## ArchiNitesh (Dec 16, 2011)

*shud i go for this?*

heya ppl. . im thinking of buying this laptop too. . k53sv-sx520d to be specific. . .so i need suggestions. . . .should i go for this lappy. . and some reasons why i should not go for dell inspiron15r instead

and how do i install windows 7 64bit on a DOS based laptop?


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: shud i go for this?*



ArchiNitesh said:


> and how do i install windows 7 64bit on a DOS based laptop?


Insert Windows 7 64bit DVD. Boot from it. Proceed with the installation. Partition and format the hard disk. Files will be copied and installation will get completed. Remove the DVD.


----------



## ArchiNitesh (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: shud i go for this?*



ico said:


> Insert Windows 7 64bit DVD. Boot from it. Proceed with the installation. Partition and format the hard disk. Files will be copied and installation will get completed. Remove the DVD.



okay. doesnt sound too complicated. . bt i read on previous posts abt the drivers and all. . .so should i download all the drivers available on asus support(earlier they were not, now they are)


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: shud i go for this?*



ArchiNitesh said:


> okay. doesnt sound too complicated. . bt i read on previous posts abt the drivers and all. . .so should i download all the drivers available on asus support(earlier they were not, now they are)


yup, drivers from the Asus' website. 

Otherwise if you know specific hardware details you can download from anywhere.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: shud i go for this?*



ArchiNitesh said:


> okay. doesnt sound too complicated. . bt i read on previous posts abt the drivers and all. . .so should i download all the drivers available on asus support(earlier they were not, now they are)



you dont need to d/l asus drivers IF YOU INSTALL WINDOWS 7 *64 BIT*. coz the laptop comes with Asus 64bit drivers CD.


----------



## knightrider7590 (Dec 20, 2011)

Really?? I didnt get one!! I bought the home premium version and there was no driver cd!!
But if you need drivers you can always check out this

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Notebooks- ASUS K53SV


----------



## Alien (Dec 20, 2011)

Driver CD comes with DOS version only. Even I didn't get.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 20, 2011)

knightrider7590 said:


> Really?? I didnt get one!! I bought the home premium version and there was no driver cd!!
> But if you need drivers you can always check out this
> 
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Notebooks- ASUS K53SV




why would you get driver cd when you already have them installed by default.(pre instalked windows)


----------



## sathya (Dec 25, 2011)

I just bought Asus K53SV SX521D for 46.5k at local shop in coimbatore.
really thanks to you all for detailed review. IM very excited..

Hi friends .. I need your help guys.. I have installed Win7 64bit and latest graphics card driver from Nvidia site.

But still I cant see my graphics driver on my laptop. Can you confirm this...

Start > run > type "dxdiag" without quotes > select yes > select "Run 64bit dxdiag" at left bottom screen > select graphics option ....."

I can only see Intel driver.

*img705.imageshack.us/img705/1592/67983964.jpg


GUYS WHY THIS HAPPENING..

Also, I cant find graphics adapter "under display option" in the below menu as well...

*img52.imageshack.us/img52/2665/displayd.jpg

Why this happening.. Is here anything IM missing..

Can any one run the following graphics benchmark software.. and share the result... I ran it and the graphics card shows only 32 MB... check and let me know guys....

Check THIS >>> *3dmark.com/3dm06/16332604

You can software from :*www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark06/download/


----------



## Alien (Dec 25, 2011)

That is okay, because of optimus switchable graphics. You have installed nVIDIA drivers right. Congrats on your laptop..


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 25, 2011)

you can see the gt540 under DEVICE MANAGER


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 25, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> you can see the gt540 under device manager



can anyone tell me which bios is best for k53sv


----------



## Arnab_rc (Dec 25, 2011)

hei all........i have a question for all you guys ....i want to buy a laptop and shortlisted this one.....i  occasionally  play games.. but love to play more if got that much gear under the lapy..... i love photography and so that i need that graphics  card...( heard amd has problem with opengl thats why hp cuts out of my list.) now i am confused over sx 521v and Asus N55SF-S1209V...i know they are not in the same league.. but do you guys think for a fhd screen,7200rpm nd gt555 card i should spend 18000 rs(nearly 360$) more ..??... and 1 more question how is the build quality of this 521v lapy.... got some negative comment on net...thnx in advance guys....


----------



## sathya (Dec 26, 2011)

@Alien - thanks for reply. yes, I have installed nVIDIA drivers. 

@s18000rpm - yes I can see gt540 under device drivers.

I have installed win7-64bit - When I move tabs using cursor.. The tab edges getting blurred and all inside in it... Is this pixel issue - Is anything I need to do..

Boot time is little lagging(3-4 min) - when compared to this configuration.. - is there anything to optimize the performance.


----------



## kisame (Dec 27, 2011)

Alien said:


> That is okay, because of optimus switchable graphics. You have installed nVIDIA drivers right. Congrats on your laptop..



Hello ALien.Your lappy has which touchpad synaptics or elantech?
I have asus k53sv-sx520d which has elantech touchpad but its driver software has no option for edge scrolling.Are u facing this problem?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 27, 2011)

tap once with "two fingers" for scrolling.


----------



## Alien (Dec 27, 2011)

@kisame
Elantech, and do as s18000rpm said...


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoa ALien!!

Even am from Mangalore! I also wanted to buy a laptop. Will most probably setlle for this one. 
Where did you buy this and what is best deal you got?? 

DO reply Buddy


----------



## kisame (Dec 28, 2011)

Alien said:


> @kisame
> Elantech, and do as s18000rpm said...



Thanks for the reply but I was querying about single finger edge scrolling found in synaptics touchpad.Have u tried it?Two finger scrolling is allright but I miss Edge scrolling found on synaptics.


----------



## knightrider7590 (Dec 29, 2011)

@Arnab dude the 18000 extra is totally justified by the FHD, 7200 HDD and Gt555, and the great speakers u get on N55SF....but u wont need any of these for graphics and photo editing work, nor for casual gaming....For hardcore gamers n55sf is definitely better, but the k53sv will get the job done, gt540 is capable enough...
On a personal note, I have a k53sv, and my friend has a n55sf, and after playing games on both laptops, I would say I think I got the better deal...


----------



## Prongs298 (Dec 29, 2011)

yeah knight rider is right if you are not a really hardcore gamer who'd even appreciate the small (but nevertheless significant) increase in overall quality, you should go with k53sv.


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 30, 2011)

*MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*

Bought this laptop at kolkata chandni chowk from vedant computers for Rs 44000 got back pack free with it.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*

ASUS has great build quality superb battery life more than 3 hours and u can play all latest games without any heat issues but they have poor after sales service but it is onsite service, so if any one is  interested can go with asus laptops, i would say asus build quality is better that hp and dell and i mean it as i have used both the brands and the laptops are true value for money.


----------



## Empirial (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*

Congrats...How good is the display quality?


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*



Empirial said:


> Congrats...How good is the display quality?



display as per i can say its better than Hp pevilion. viewing angles are good


----------



## surya2141 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*

How would you rate the keyboard, buddy?
On par with HP Pavilion ?


----------



## Bianca (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*

I bought two Asus laptops in Oct/Dec 2010 and I absolutely LOVE them so far. Maybe I'll buy a new one in 2012 depending on what they release this year.

I love this brand.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*



Bianca said:


> I bought two Asus laptops in Oct/Dec 2010 and I absolutely LOVE them so far. Maybe I'll buy a new one in 2012 depending on what they release this year.
> 
> I love this brand.



YEAH you are right dude these laptops have great VFM and the best thing i like about asus is that these laptops do not have any heating issues plus asus great build quality even you can compare it with sony vio and dell xps at reasonable price.



surya2141 said:


> How would you rate the keyboard, buddy?
> On par with HP Pavilion ?



its on par with HP DV^ laptop and the best part about asus unlike HP that they dont have any heating issues, i have used both HP and Asus and i can tell you asus is a winner all the way. And Hp supplies all Chinese stuff  i had dv6 laptop the hard disk is of fujitsoo i have never heard of that company had issues with motherboard heating up and all those stuff so that way i thik asus is a much better brand.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 6, 2012)

You have not heard of Fujitsu?
It is not a Chineese company.
Fujitsu is making laptops for a long time now.
It is one of the largest selling laptop brand in Japan and Korea.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*



red dragon said:


> You have not heard of Fujitsu?
> It is not a Chineese company.
> Fujitsu is making laptops for a long time now.
> It is one of the largest selling laptop brand in Japan and Korea.



I heave heard of fujitsu but i didn't knew they make hard drive also.


----------



## dabster (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*

Yep, ASUS does rock guys.

Long time back I have seen this : ASUS best, HP worst for notebook reliability | Electronista

Clearly ASUS is number one here. proves their build quality totally and reliability factor.



Chipping in from a ASUS U50F notebook.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*



dabster said:


> Yep, ASUS does rock guys.
> 
> Long time back I have seen this : ASUS best, HP worst for notebook reliability | Electronista
> 
> ...



Yeah thats true i have been asus fan for years now first their republic of gamers motherboards and now their laptops


----------



## sunzeal (Jan 7, 2012)

i brought this same laptop a month back, and have written a detailed review, if any one is interested, here it is :-

My New laptop - Asus K53SV ( Review ) - Knowledge Portal


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats on ur new purchase


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 7, 2012)

hi guys little sound comes from my dvd drive when i switch on my laptop and every time i boot up my k53sv so is it normal people who are having k53sv please answer


----------



## red dragon (Jan 8, 2012)

Do not know about that particular laptop,but yes,most laptop do.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 8, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Do not know about that particular laptop,but yes,most laptop do.



The slight sound from dvd drive while booting is normal according to you when there is no dvd. Anybody having k53sv can help i will be grateful.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 8, 2012)

Check your BIOS and find out what is the first pref.in boot option,if disc drive is the first option,change it to hdd.
The dvd drive sound during boot should go away.


----------



## prvprv (Jan 8, 2012)

Congrats Alien, its a nice looking laptop.
What about warranty?
Asus is offering ADP (Accidental Damage Protection) package. Did you get that package ?? If so how much does it cost?


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 8, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Check your BIOS and find out what is the first pref.in boot option,if disc drive is the first option,change it to hdd.
> The dvd drive sound during boot should go away.



Hard drive is the first boot device


----------



## Cyanide (Jan 9, 2012)

Did any one tried using USB 3.0 compatible device ? I tried using my brother's portable WD (which says USB 3.0 compatible) , but it wasn't recognized.


----------



## gundappaswami (Jan 9, 2012)

Can we extend warranty in asus laptops? If i buy an asus N55sf how much will the extended warranty cost??


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 9, 2012)

what bios everybody is using in k53sv please help is it 320 or 315


----------



## sdmaverick (Jan 16, 2012)

*Some tips for new owners / existing owners of K53SV Laptop:*

1. Make sure you keep the bloatware to a minimum included in the drivers cd from asus. It will only add to the boot time.

2. Download latest nvidia gfx driver from nvidia website & install over the default drivers included by asus.

3. Install the Windows 7 SP1 and also update the intel HD3000 driver.

4. If you modify the display color properties, the laptop takes more time in overall processing, bootup.

5. Remember that a lot of performance issues are linked to the Power4gear settings provided by Asus. I use "high power" at home, connect laptop to AC charger & take out the battery (only use it for outdoors)

6. Go to "msconfig" (from start search) and remove all 3rd party apps from booting.

7. Sometimes you might forget to revert the boot priority options from DVD drive to HDD. That will lead to extra boot up time.

*Some CONS / Problems I noticed in the machine (you can help confirm / reject):* 

1. Sometimes there is screen flickering if my brightness settings are one step above the minimum level.
2. The charger sometimes emits a squeaking / whining noise if am connected and at idle. You have to hear very closely.
3. DVD is a little noisy.
4. Overall, sometimes the response of the laptop becomes sluggish and gains back speed again.
5. The spacebar sometimes does not register the keystroke.

In case you have any questions or queries, will be happy to help you guys! 

Btw, I ordered my laptop from Flipkart.com and received it on 10th Jan.

Cheers!



mailshobhon said:


> what bios everybody is using in k53sv please help is it 320 or 315



320. Update it using Winflash utility.

Cheers!


----------



## prateek324 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*

does it really has 1 usb 3.0? flipkart mentions it but asus's website states it has 3 usb 2.0 which one is true?


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*



prateek324 said:


> does it really has 1 usb 3.0? flipkart mentions it but asus's website states it has 3 usb 2.0 which one is true?



it has one usb3 and 2 usb2 ports for sure i have this laptop


----------



## Rohit_11 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*



prateek324 said:


> does it really has 1 usb 3.0? flipkart mentions it but asus's website states it has 3 usb 2.0 which one is true?



2 x USB 2.0, 1 x USB 3.0
thats correct..


----------



## surya2141 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*

Have almost made up my mind to buy this. I heard someone complain about its sluggishness, is it true? Also, can you boot from USB ?


----------



## red dragon (Jan 16, 2012)

What kind of question was that?
Do you know any laptop which can not be booted from bootable flash storage?
Regarding sluggishness,it all depends upon the i.q of the user.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*



surya2141 said:


> Have almost made up my mind to buy this. I heard someone complain about its sluggishness, is it true? Also, can you boot from USB ?



Yeah it can be booted from flash drive no sign sluggishness the laptop works well, it can handle all latest games and last but not the least great VFM product. and to decrease the boot time Go to "msconfig" (from start search) and remove all 3rd party apps from booting.or else get a ssd

Guys who are having K53SV laptop post some pics and share your experience here in this thread and let every one know about the power and build quality of asus brand


----------



## sdmaverick (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*



mailshobhon said:


> Yeah it can be booted from flash drive no sign sluggishness the laptop works well, it can handle all latest games and last but not the least great VFM product. and to decrease the boot time Go to "msconfig" (from start search) and remove all 3rd party apps from booting.or else get a ssd
> 
> Guys who are having K53SV laptop post some pics and share your experience here in this thread and let every one know about the power and build quality of asus brand



Copy pasting "quoted text" now are we dude?  I don't mind, just found it weird seeing what I wrote here! 

Cheers!


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*



sdmaverick said:


> Copy pasting "quoted text" now are we dude?  I don't mind, just found it weird seeing what I wrote here!
> 
> Cheers!



u had given the right suggestion their so just said the same thing to him


----------



## sdmaverick (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*



mailshobhon said:


> u had given the right suggestion their so just said the same thing to him



Absolutely no problem buddy 

cheers!


----------



## siddharth.saiyan343 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*

Great laptop for 44k.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*



siddharth.saiyan343 said:


> Great laptop for 44k.



thanx


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*

^^Thank you mailshobhon,for sharing with us your reviews & activities by possessing  such a "FAMED ASSET".
 Cheers for you buddy!

Looking forward to buy a laptop from ASUS- but have to wait for some more months:1). Primary is to acquire & save funds!!!! For purchase...of Laptop
           2). Waiting for Intel Ivy-Bridge CPU(Mobile version) with NVIDIA Mobile     GeForce 6xx series(Kepler architecture) combination.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*



kg11sgbg said:


> ^^Thank you mailshobhon,for sharing with us your reviews & activities by possessing  such a "FAMED ASSET".
> Cheers for you buddy!
> 
> Looking forward to buy a laptop from ASUS- but have to wait for some more months:1). Primary is to acquire & save funds!!!! For purchase...of Laptop
> 2). Waiting for Intel Ivy-Bridge CPU(Mobile version) with NVIDIA Mobile     GeForce 6xx series(Kepler architecture) combination.



ivy-bridge will be coming out by 2013 so if you can wait that long its a great buy all the best


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*



mailshobhon said:


> ivy-bridge will be coming out by 2013 so if you can wait that long its a great buy all the best



In that case,do you suggest to buy an ASUS laptop based on AMD "Trinity" APU?
AMD referred to launch Trinity by mid of 2012.

I am not for gaming,but is a *movie buff*.I surf,download lots of software(open source),preferential OS to work is within GNU/Linux.Learning programming...C++/Java/Python.


----------



## Alien (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*

If you are not much into gaming and only watch movies, go for one with 1080p display. Sony Vaio CB35 will be a good option.


----------



## oieet (Jan 19, 2012)

hi i also bought the same laptop.
only one issue:

how many blank dvds will be required, to make the recovery of the os.

mine is using only two after that the program disappears and dvd is out.

whereas my old vaio laptop used 4 dvd's.


----------



## prvprv (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*

Congrats @mailshobhon for your SX521D
Congrats @Alien for your SX521V

Question to both of you: 
1) What about warranty and Extended warranty?
2) Asus is offering ADP (Accidental Damage Protection) package. Did you get that package ?? If so how much does it cost?


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*



kg11sgbg said:


> In that case,do you suggest to buy an ASUS laptop based on AMD "Trinity" APU?
> AMD referred to launch Trinity by mid of 2012.
> 
> I am not for gaming,but is a *movie buff*.I surf,download lots of software(open source),preferential OS to work is within GNU/Linux.Learning programming...C++/Java/Python.


check my posts over here: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/151048-ultrabook-d.html*

and watch this video:

[YOUTUBE]lsmTDb-Mlws[/YOUTUBE]

Mind you, Ivy Bridge's CPU is going to be faster than Piledriver in Trinity. But Trinity will be much more power efficient and will use less battery than Ivy Bridge while doing anything whether gaming or watching movies.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: MY new Laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D*



prvprv said:


> Congrats @mailshobhon for your SX521D
> Congrats @Alien for your SX521V
> 
> Question to both of you:
> ...



yeah u can extend the warranty call their toll free number they will explain you everything


----------



## astro (Jan 21, 2012)

Q1: How does this compare with the HP dv6-6165tx? I know that SX521V scores ahead in terms of RAM and Price, but how about performance and overall build quality? How does ASUS laptops perform overall when compared to HP laptops.

Q2: How is the webcam?


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 22, 2012)

astro said:


> Q1: How does this compare with the HP dv6-6165tx? I know that SX521V scores ahead in terms of RAM and Price, but how about performance and overall build quality? How does ASUS laptops perform overall when compared to HP laptops.
> 
> Q2: How is the webcam?



overall build quality is great. dv6 has a better gfx than k53sv. and to your last point yeah it doesn't have a great webcam,you can say hp has a better webcam.



mailshobhon said:


> overall build quality is great. dv6 has a better gfx than k53sv. and to your last point yeah it doesn't have a great webcam,you can say hp has a better webcam.



did any one got sonic focus software with asus k53sv SX521V please send me the link for win 7 i not getting the software in internet.


----------



## A.G. (Jan 22, 2012)

After looking at all the reviews and posts from very knowledgeable people here at Digit, I am quite sure that my first laptop HAS to be an Asus laptop.

Though being satisfied looking at the responses Asus has earned over the web, I just have a few questions to all the happy owners of Asus:
1) How is the post-sales support offered by Asus?
2) What is the minimum and maximum battery life?
3) I have shortlisted two models: Asus X Series X53SC-SX223D and Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D. Which one should I go for?

The opinions regarding all the three questions are important for me since I'm going to complete my IT Engineering with this laptop.  My usage will mostly be programming and Photoshop since I'm a photography enthusiast. Also, I plan to get into the video field too. And so, I will be using Adobe Premier which requires quite some resources. Plus, my parents are buying me a laptop for educational reasons only. But I will be gaming secretly  COD4, Crysis etc are among the games I play. Decent graphic without lags will do.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 27, 2012)

A.G. said:


> After looking at all the reviews and posts from very knowledgeable people here at Digit, I am quite sure that my first laptop HAS to be an Asus laptop.
> 
> Though being satisfied looking at the responses Asus has earned over the web, I just have a few questions to all the happy owners of Asus:
> 1) How is the post-sales support offered by Asus?
> ...



post sales service is good, battery 3 to 3.5 hours go for k53sv if you are gaming otherwise settle for k53sc. laptop is yours buy it according to your needs



Alien said:


> ^^
> They are somewhat hard and make some noise while clicking. But the touchpad is good and supports multitouch gestures as well...



dude did you get sonic focus software in your laptop, if you or any one else have it please pass on to me


----------



## Alien (Jan 27, 2012)

@mailshobhon
Had some audio software(don't remember if its sonic focus) preinstalled when the laptop came, but lost it after i did a clean install of Windows 7.


----------



## surya2141 (Jan 28, 2012)

Has anyone managed to install xp on this system ?


----------



## dikshant (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello Friends,

I bought this laptop Yesterday from Asus Exclusive Showroom, Nehru Place.
But i am finding the display not as good as my 2 years old hp dv6-2005ax.

The Colors seem to be dull and the sound is also not good and when i try to copy files the system becomes very slow and also the the text doesn't appear to be very crisp.

Are you guys experiencing the same problem?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2012)

dikshant said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bought this laptop Yesterday from Asus Exclusive Showroom, Nehru Place.
> But i am finding the display not as good as my 2 years old hp dv6-2005ax.
> ...



Chen manufacturers website for latest GPU drivers update. You probably have loads of apps in background that is blaoting your system. Hence lack in performance. Uninstall and prevent autostart of apps you don't use regularly.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2012)

Can anyone please give me link to online shop for Asus K53SV SX521V with GT540M because I can't find it on flipkart and infibeam. They have GT520M version.


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 13, 2012)

*www.flipkart.com/computers/laptops/asus/itmd3785nc4gmvbp?pid=comd378483hahsmk&_l=OV1e24xn5J2l2cjtL6x19g--&_r=0GIWZG3U5qc%20PBQni3n8Mg--&ref=45dfe33f-3e08-4991-b785-bb372804b8f9

Here is the link try it out,they have it but its out of stock try local shops


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ I am talking about the "V" version with GTX540M not the "D" version. I already know about that.
The "V" version has better processor and Win 7 HP with it.


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 13, 2012)

*www.golchhait.com/





gameranand said:


> ^^ I am talking about the "V" version with GTX540M not the "D" version. I already know about that.
> The "V" version has better processor Win 7 HP with it.



the difference between d and v is vas win 7 os d has dos everything else s same even gfx so go for it.  refer to previous post alien has bought the v version
*www.golchhait.com/

refer to this link



Alien said:


> @mailshobhon
> Had some audio software(don't remember if its sonic focus) preinstalled when the laptop came, but lost it after i did a clean install of Windows 7.



dude did you two pin power plug or three power plug with your laptop


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah got it. There is a 0.1GHz difference and OS. But surely "D" version has better VFM.


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yeah got it. There is a 0.1GHz difference and OS. But surely "D" version has better VFM.



yeah thats true


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2012)

asus provide 2 pin plug adapter only as far as i know & that is why you can feel a little shock when rubbing your fingers against the metallic area around touch pad when connected to mains.its completely safe btw just a little tingling sensation 

also i think sonic focus is not a separate software but is within the audio driver.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2012)

A driver don't contain any third party software and if it does you can uninstall it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2012)

i know that but it also means that setup of that software is not separate & it gets installed when running the setup of audio driver.


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 14, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> asus provide 2 pin plug adapter only as far as i know & that is why you can feel a little shock when rubbing your fingers against the metallic area around touch pad when connected to mains.its completely safe btw just a little tingling sensation
> 
> also i think sonic focus is not a separate software but is within the audio driver.



its not there for my case if you can please give me the link to the sonic software


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2012)

did you install the latest audio driver from asus site?it should install sonic focus too.


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 14, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> did you install the latest audio driver from asus site?it should install sonic focus too.



yeah i have done that but  it wasn't  in audio driver you have real tech audio driver only asus sonic focus software comes separately if have you can send me the link


----------



## gopalasundar (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello guys,
Can anyone tell me where can i get asus k53sv-sx521d laptop for best price (that means cheap) .. fyi- im in mumbai.. online or shop anything is good.. thanks in advance...


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 22, 2012)

If you wanna buy it online then check out flipkart and letsbuy....


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 22, 2012)

gopalasundar said:


> Hello guys,
> Can anyone tell me where can i get asus k53sv-sx521d laptop for best price (that means cheap) .. fyi- im in mumbai.. online or shop anything is good.. thanks in advance...



call this number they will give the local shop near your place its a toll free number from asus 18002090365

Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D Laptop Brown Aluminium: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2012)

The price of this model has been increased by around 2500INR. Can anyone tell me why ??


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> The price of this model has been increased by around 2500INR. Can anyone tell me why ??



because of dollar variation and hard disk scarcity


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

Flood in Taiwan yeah right. I hope they come down soon.
Dollar variation has changed recently ??


----------



## s@m (Mar 5, 2012)

I had almost made my mind to buy the asus k53sv sx521d.But I read the reviews of the lenovo ideapad y570 with i7 2nd gen,6gb ddr3 ram, nvidia gt 555 1gb,win 7 hp,750 gb hdd in the thinkdigit site. Now i m totally confused whether i should look for dis product or i should go with asus? Because it boasts a better graphics card than d asus one and also available at same price point with genuine win7hp. Whats your take guys??


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

The Lenovo one is the one to get. Better GPU, Win 7 Genuine Advantage better overall laptop.

Its a no brainer  to get the Y570. Great VFM product.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 5, 2012)

Lenovo sucks in terms of ASS service and some other things also.
Better get Asus


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2012)

s@m said:


> I had almost made my mind to buy the asus k53sv sx521d.But I read the reviews of the lenovo ideapad y570 with i7 2nd gen,6gb ddr3 ram, nvidia gt 555 1gb,win 7 hp,750 gb hdd in the thinkdigit site. Now i m totally confused whether i should look for dis product or i should go with asus? Because it boasts a better graphics card than d asus one and also available at same price point with genuine win7hp. Whats your take guys??





thetechfreak said:


> The Lenovo one is the one to get. Better GPU, Win 7 Genuine Advantage better overall laptop.
> 
> Its a no brainer  to get the Y570. Great VFM product.



Really? I must inform you guys that Y570 has 96 shader variant of GT555M (128 bit), which is more or less GT540. And built quality of Asus is better than Y570. Some quality complaints have also been done in case of Y570.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

@dashing.sujay Thanks for the info. Will keep in mind for future. Didnt know the build quality of the given Lenovo was a case of concern. Havent yet got chance to try personally.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2012)

^Except thinkpad, they suck.   Check this.


----------



## harsh304 (Mar 6, 2012)

hi,
i have been little confused whether to buy Asus K53SV-SX521V,i will be buying it from a site rightshopping.in for 49,000 or Asus K53SV-SX521d for 48,000 from site letsbuy.com.what are the steps to do after getting the laptops and how to do them,like installing os,installing drivers etc.I am new to these things,please help.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 6, 2012)

harsh304 said:


> hi,
> i have been little confused whether to buy Asus K53SV-SX521V,i will be buying it from a site rightshopping.in for 49,000 or Asus K53SV-SX521d for 48,000 from site letsbuy.com.what are the steps to do after getting the laptops and how to do them,like installing os,installing drivers etc.I am new to these things,please help.



Go for the SX521D from letsbuy.com. Reason- It has got much powerful graphics. GT540M vs GT520M is like comparing a donkey from an elephant!  Plus you save 1k also


----------



## harsh304 (Mar 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Go for the SX521D from letsbuy.com. Reason- It has got much powerful graphics. GT540M vs GT520M is like comparing a donkey from an elephant!  Plus you save 1k also



thanks..from where can i get windows 7 os in cheaper rates coz if i go for orignal it will cost me arnd 6k more


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 6, 2012)

harsh304 said:


> thanks..from where can i get windows 7 os in cheaper rates coz if i go for orignal it will cost me arnd 6k more



There is no such shop providing you cheaper rates for win 7. Maximum difference will be a few hundred bucks.


----------



## harsh304 (Mar 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> There is no such shop providing you cheaper rates for win 7. Maximum difference will be a few hundred bucks.



im getting win7 for 6450 so the overall cost will be around 54500 for Asus K53SV-SX521D.i am getting dell xps 15 i7 2670qm,4gb ram,1 tb hard disk,2gb 540m nvidia graphics,backlit keyboard,780p for 59000.which of the 2 will be a better option?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 6, 2012)

4500 for XPS premium. I can't count any better thing about XPS other than best sound + very good built quality. Rest is your decision.


----------



## harsh304 (Mar 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 4500 for XPS premium. I can't count any better thing about XPS other than best sound + very good built quality. Rest is your decision.



thanks alot for guiding me


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 6, 2012)

harsh304 said:


> thanks alot for guiding me



My pleasure


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 6, 2012)

^^^^
Totally agree with what sujay said...


----------



## s@m (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanx guyz for ur valuable suggestions. One more question - how much cheap can i get the asus lappy in US? And is there any change in model no. in US or its just d same? Plz help bcoz d asus US web site did nt help.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes the models in US are different.And also the cost will differ,its definitely cheap there.But you can get good prices here in India also.Anyways you can check the following link:
Asus - K53SV-DH71
Just search the same website for other laptops.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Mar 8, 2012)

I bought K53SV-SX520V and i noticed videos are coming blurry whereas they are coming fine in my old laptop. Is the screen quality bad or Intel HD Graphics 3000 is causing this ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

^Installed the video drivers?


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Mar 8, 2012)

it came with windows 7 preloaded so everything was installed.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

Just try reinstalling them, and if it fails, give formatting as last shot.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Mar 8, 2012)

you mean the laptop screen quality is not bad.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

You can't be sure until and unless you format it. Just do it and then issue will be confirmed.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Mar 8, 2012)

ok will try


----------



## Alien (Mar 8, 2012)

@anirudhasarawgi
Can you please tell the resolution of the video played..


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Mar 9, 2012)

@Alien
the video resolution was 640x272 and 624x352


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Mar 10, 2012)

Lately i found that the screen quality of the laptop is not good...its blurry in everything...such a good laptop is spoilt by the bad screen quality. I shud have taken HP or Sony...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2012)

^you formatted?


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Mar 10, 2012)

ya did it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2012)

Get it replaced then


----------



## Alien (Mar 10, 2012)

Get it replaced then. By the way have you tried playing videos with higher resolution, the one you mentioned is too low for a 15 inch screen.


----------



## Cyanide (Mar 11, 2012)

anirudhasarawgi said:


> I bought K53SV-SX520V and i noticed videos are coming blurry whereas they are coming fine in my old laptop. Is the screen quality bad or Intel HD Graphics 3000 is causing this ?



Same thing happened with my laptop , videos looked blurry . The Asus guy told me to use a screen guard .

One more thing , how to enable the touchpad shortcuts ? scrolling etc ? I did it from that touchpad soft, but it resets after every reboot.

Also,some of the function key shortcuts aren't working  (mute,volume up etc) , any idea why ? It was working earlier.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Mar 11, 2012)

@Cyanide
didnt you try to rma the laptop ?


----------



## Alien (Mar 11, 2012)

@Cyanide
Reinstall Elantech drivers for touchpad. To enable Fn key shortcuts install the ATK drivers.


----------



## Cyanide (Mar 12, 2012)

@anirudhasarawgi : no , cause when I opened HD wallpapers,  they were looking fine on screen (no pixels).

@Alien : Some of the Fn key shortcuts are working and some are not , tried reinstalling the driver.


----------



## Alien (Mar 12, 2012)

After reinstalling drivers which are the ones not working? Is it the wi-fi one?


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Mar 14, 2012)

@Cyanide
did you use the screen guard ?


----------



## Cyanide (Mar 16, 2012)

@alien : volume up / down , mute, forward , backward ...

@anirudh : no


----------



## iampiyush (Mar 16, 2012)

hi all
PLEASE TELL ME HOW IS THE BATTERY BACKUP.??????????


----------



## mailshobhon (Mar 16, 2012)

iampiyush said:


> hi all
> PLEASE TELL ME HOW IS THE BATTERY BACKUP.??????????



its 3.5 hours with wifi on and while watching movie with it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

Guys, SX521D is still available at *rightgadgets.in* & also at *smcinternational.in*


----------



## asusjava (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi All!
Good to see some discussion of my interest here. I too bought the same laptop (Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D) recently and I'm thinking of installing Linux on this. Did any one of you try Linux on this? If yes, could you please point me to the Linux distro and the steps you had to take to ensure all features working as it works in Windows 7 64 bit OS?

Thanks in advance,
AsusJava


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

asusjava said:


> Hi All!
> Good to see some discussion of my interest here. I too bought the same laptop (Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D) recently and I'm thinking of installing Linux on this. Did any one of you try Linux on this? If yes, could you please point me to the Linux distro and the steps you had to take to ensure all features working as it works in Windows 7 64 bit OS?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> AsusJava



If you are new to Linux, use Ubuntu or Linux Mint.

But there is a Operating system called *ReactOS* which looks and behaves like Windows


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 20, 2012)

get linux mint dvd/cd iso & then download this - Boot and run Linux from a USB flash memory stick | USB Pen Drive Linux
load it on a usb pen drive & try it.


----------



## Alien (Mar 21, 2012)

@asusjava
Whichever distro you use don't install nvidia drivers.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

Is The web site is under construction is a reliable and trusted site ??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 26, 2012)

^Not much feebacks but I remember vaguely that one member has bought from there. BTW which model you want to buy?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

Asus K53SV-SX521D


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 26, 2012)

Buy it from here. Its hugely trustable.

@gameranand - Buy *this* instead of 521D.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

^^ I have already tried that. They don't have it in stock. However MD Computers have it in stock so should I deal with them ??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ I have already tried that. They don't have it in stock. However MD Computers have it in stock so should I deal with them ??



You can, but better ask Cilus, he is a regular shopper over there.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

Also rightgadgets.in have this laptop in stock. Can I deal with them ??



dashing.sujay said:


> You can, but better ask Cilus, he is a regular shopper over there.



Will do for sure.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 26, 2012)

^Opt for COD if possible.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Opt for COD if possible.



They don't have COD for my area. So what would be your suggestion ?? Can I give them money beforehand ?? Are they trustable enough ??

Also the site you mentione in your previous post about some banglore based shop. Can I buy from them ??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, golchhait is good enough. For rightgadgets, deal them through phone. Make everything sure, then proceed with whatever they give option for.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

Actually I have contacted them with phone but if tkin & cilus would give positive feedback for MD then I'll go for MD.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 29, 2012)

I have seen many people reporting issues about the screen.
Recently a member *iampiyush* bought ASUS K53SV-SX521D but found a black mark on screen and have read many reviews on other websites also so now I am thinking no to suggest asus laptops to anyone.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2012)

Purchased ASUS K53SV-SX521D. Real nice laptop also no display issues whatsoever. Installed Win 7 x64 ultimate and all the drivers.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 6, 2012)

Should I Buy Asus K43SA-VX041D Laptop which comes with
  2nd Gen. Core i7 2670QM--2.2GHz
  2x4 GB DDR3 RAM = 8 GB DDR3 RAM
  750 GB  HDD with 5200 RPM (will upgrade it to 60GB SSD)
  DOS (I have Win 7 ULTIMATE 64 Bit)
  AMD Radeon HD 6730M 2 GB DDR3
  14" HD Display

Asus K43SA-VX041D / 2nd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 750 GB / DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2012)

^^ For what purpose you intend to use it ??


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ For what purpose you intend to use it ??


To Play games like GTA 4, Just Cause 2 and Battlefield 3 on Mid-High Settings, heavy usage(overnight downloading) and watch HD movies..


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 7, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Purchased ASUS K53SV-SX521D. Real nice laptop also no display issues whatsoever. Installed Win 7 x64 ultimate and all the drivers.



Congrats for your new purchase....



pratyush997 said:


> To Play games like GTA 4, Just Cause 2 and Battlefield 3 on Mid-High Settings, heavy usage(overnight downloading) and watch HD movies..



Yes its a great laptop.
Go for it.
And at the same time please have a look at Sony CB45 also


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 7, 2012)

@aroraanant i'm Asking About *ASUS K43SA-VX041D* Laptop Not this one ..
and is there any display issues in Asus *K43SA* Laptop


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 7, 2012)

^^^
Ya I know, haven't come across that anyone have faced issues with that model.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> To Play games like GTA 4, Just Cause 2 and Battlefield 3 on Mid-High Settings, heavy usage(overnight downloading) and watch HD movies..



Then the laptop you chose is quite good. 



aroraanant said:


> Congrats for your new purchase....



Thanks mate.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 7, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^
> Ya I know, haven't come across that anyone have faced issues with that model.


Thanks Bro.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2012)

Awesome purchase dude. Although I wish the GPU's get better on lappies. At 50k, we should be getting GTX560M or something


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 9, 2012)

comp@ddict said:


> Awesome purchase dude. Although I wish the GPU's get better on lappies. At 50k, we should be getting GTX560M or something



560M at 50k  ! At least not in India.


----------



## nmd (Apr 9, 2012)

bro...i bought sx521D version of this laptop which comes with a free DOS.Other than the OS installation(i'll install windows7),can ya please guide me in installing other necessary software n drivers.Please be elaborate..i have never used even a desktop all ma life


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 10, 2012)

nmd said:


> bro...i bought sx521D version of this laptop which comes with a free DOS.Other than the OS installation(i'll install windows7),can ya please guide me in installing other necessary software n drivers.Please be elaborate..i have never used even a desktop all ma life



Welcome to TDF, we shall be more than happy to help you. 

First tell me, you got driver CD/DVD with your laptop? Because they are the bare essentials to install and make the hardware working before moving ahead.


----------



## STROMHAWK (Apr 11, 2012)

hi frndz....
I saw d k53sv-sx521d model in flipkart. But its out of stock n some frndz report that, asus stopped manufacturin that model... 
one of my frndz bought it for Rs.43,500 frm a dealer in bnglr. but its out of stock with that dealer nw.
so anyone knows a dealer in n around chennai or hyderabad who still has that model in stock?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 14, 2012)

^^^^
It has been replaced by Asus K53SM-SX016D.So ask that dealer only that what price he can offer you for this model.
Coz 43.5k for 521D is really a great deal.And Asus have also increased the prices now.


----------



## RizEon (Apr 22, 2012)

Planning to buy the same lappy as OP.(521v)
But the issue of display that cyanide pointed out got me thinking
@alien how is the display?
the other option on mind is cb45.

Major use: 3dsmax, adobe premier,  Photoshop, games like assassins creed , nfs, and .mkv movies, in addition to browsing n usual ms office.

A comparison between the cpu-gpu combinations for both wud b great if possible .
And ofcourse the display of asus is a concern, so user experience is the best way to find out.


I have about one week. Please help. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Apr 23, 2012)

@RizEon go for the cb45 its awesome...the display is the best i ever seen in laptops.


----------



## RizEon (Apr 23, 2012)

@anirudh i need to know about the other stuff as well.. other than display


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Apr 23, 2012)

@RizEon specification wise asus 521v is better


----------



## RizEon (Apr 23, 2012)

BTW i think that model has been rebranded to sx016 and cant find anything on the win7 inclusive veraion 
 Asus K53SM-SX016D/2nd Gen Ci7 /8 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
Plus, price rise


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 24, 2012)

Both the asus one as well as sony one are good, pick anyone you like.
More into gaming then pick Asus, if you want a good display then get Sony


----------



## RizEon (Apr 24, 2012)

@aroraanant thnx  as i mentioned above, i guess it has been replaced by sx016 model, with a price hike and i cant find any damn info of the windows vesion of it anywhere....


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 24, 2012)

It comes without win 7


----------



## RizEon (Apr 25, 2012)

@aroraanant yeah price raise plus no win7

BTW check this out guys-
 Asus K53SM-SX016D/2nd Gen Ci7 /8 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

 Buy ASUS N53SV-EH71 15.6-Inch Versatile Entertainment Laptop (Silver Aluminum) at Best Price in India - Also Find ASUS N53SV-EH71 15.6-Inch Versatile Entertainment Laptop (Silver Aluminum) Specification, Features, Reviews and Pictures. 

 The second one has same config but 10k less price, but i cant find that model mentioned anywhere and the site is new...worth trusting??


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

I has to be a member of this club as I have K53S


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 25, 2012)

Where can I buy ASUS K43SA-VX041D Laptop in New Delhi or Jaipur!!


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Where can I buy ASUS K43SA-VX041D Laptop in New Delhi or Jaipur!!



You can try in Nehru Place in Delhi



RizEon said:


> BTW check this out guys-
> Buy ASUS N53SV-EH71 15.6-Inch Versatile Entertainment Laptop (Silver Aluminum) at Best Price in India - Also Find ASUS N53SV-EH71 15.6-Inch Versatile Entertainment Laptop (Silver Aluminum) Specification, Features, Reviews and Pictures.
> 
> The second one has same config but 10k less price, but i cant find that model mentioned anywhere and the site is new...worth trusting??



Hmmm...
There is a lot of difference in both of the models, ram, graphic card, HDD.
And have never heard about that website, lets see what other members have to say about it.


----------



## RizEon (Apr 26, 2012)

@anant what i meant was it should ideally be costlier not cheaper....


----------



## antisocialbratt (Apr 26, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> You can try in Nehru Place in Delhi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think there is something fishy in that site. I've looked through its items and some are priced ridiculously low. PS Vita for 15K, yeah sure.


----------



## RizEon (May 7, 2012)

Thank you guys for all the help...  
I purchased asus k53sm sx010d... awesome machine ..doesn't heat upat all compared to my old HP  havent had any issue until now...no pixelation .

Initially my friends were sceptical of me choosing this over'dell...hp...lenovo' but now quite a lot of them are considering asus after using my machine  #win!


----------



## suyambuvel (May 7, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> I think there is something fishy in that site. I've looked through its items and some are priced ridiculously low. PS Vita for 15K, yeah sure.



_We're in Beta, Any Order Placed During this Period Shall Not be Processed._

Guys go through the above text on their header - just near the chat option. No wonder why they mentioned a low price!


----------



## aroraanant (May 7, 2012)

RizEon said:


> Thank you guys for all the help...
> I purchased asus k53sm sx010d... awesome machine ..doesn't heat upat all compared to my old HP  havent had any issue until now...no pixelation .
> 
> Initially my friends were sceptical of me choosing this over'dell...hp...lenovo' but now quite a lot of them are considering asus after using my machine  #win!



Congrats for that great laptop purchase.
BTW from where did you bought it and at what price....


----------



## rider (May 7, 2012)

RizEon said:


> Thank you guys for all the help...
> I purchased asus k53sm sx010d... awesome machine ..doesn't heat upat all compared to my old HP  havent had any issue until now...no pixelation .
> 
> Initially my friends were sceptical of me choosing this over'dell...hp...lenovo' but now quite a lot of them are considering asus after using my machine  #win!



congrats! for your new laptop


----------



## mailshobhon (May 7, 2012)

RizEon said:


> Thank you guys for all the help...
> I purchased asus k53sm sx010d... awesome machine ..doesn't heat upat all compared to my old HP  havent had any issue until now...no pixelation .
> 
> Initially my friends were sceptical of me choosing this over'dell...hp...lenovo' but now quite a lot of them are considering asus after using my machine  #win!



congrats buddy


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 8, 2012)

RizEon said:


> Thank you guys for all the help...
> I purchased asus k53sm sx010d... awesome machine ..doesn't heat upat all compared to my old HP  havent had any issue until now...no pixelation .
> 
> Initially my friends were sceptical of me choosing this over'dell...hp...lenovo' but now quite a lot of them are considering asus after using my machine  #win!



Congrats  A review is awaited.


----------



## mailshobhon (May 8, 2012)

New buyers of k53 series guys put some pictures of your new laptop, make this thread colorful guys.


----------



## nirajbittu (May 12, 2012)

*@RiZeon*, plz give ur useful reviews abt ASUS K53SM-SX010D bcoz i m also planning to buy dis... plz also tell abt d display and scree quality.


----------



## montsa007 (May 12, 2012)

Played BF3 on K53SX520D yesterday, runs smooth as silk


----------



## mailshobhon (May 13, 2012)

nirajbittu said:


> *@RiZeon*, plz give ur useful reviews abt ASUS K53SM-SX010D bcoz i m also planning to buy dis... plz also tell abt d display and scree quality.



its same as k53sv sx21d only difference is graphics card its a rebranded 540m that is 630m


----------



## nirajbittu (May 13, 2012)

howz ASUS's after sales service...?


----------



## sarthak (May 13, 2012)

^^^^ Better ask someone living near you. Service at many times is different in different cities.


----------



## aroraanant (May 14, 2012)

nirajbittu said:


> howz ASUS's after sales service...?



Its pretty good, they provide onsite warranty just like dell


----------



## heykooldude (May 18, 2012)

Asus K55 has been launched
Asus k55 3rd gen CPU


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 18, 2012)

heykooldude said:


> Asus K55 has been launched
> Asus k55 3rd gen CPU



@54k they could have shipped it with 635M GPU.


----------



## Jripper (May 18, 2012)

Honestly,54k and just a 630m? 

However can't complain since they already offer far more than any other company


----------



## heykooldude (May 18, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> @54k they could have shipped it with 635M GPU.



I am more disappointed at the pricing of Asus N56VM.Was launched couple of days ago and the MRP is Rs 89000.Expected to be around the 70k range.

Few have raised concerns with the pixellation during videos(in this thread itself) and related display issues of K53SV.

Is it an one off issue or is it more prevalent?


----------



## aroraanant (May 18, 2012)

But still guys it has 3rd gen i7 and I think the price is justified considering that it has got a great processor.


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> But still guys it has 3rd gen i7 and I think the price is justified considering that it has got a great processor.



2nd gen i7 and 3rd gen i7 both will be priced same. we'll see laptops with same processor & better GPU at this price once others start launching similar laptops.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 18, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> But still guys it has 3rd gen i7 and I think the price is justified considering that it has got a great processor.



Great in what sense?


----------



## vineet_666 (May 18, 2012)

Hello guys..

I am planning to buy Asus K53SM-SX010D from flipkart.com

But i have a few questions,
1) can i get this laptop at a cheaper price from somewhere else?
2)Do i get a laptop carry bag if i buy it from flipkart.


plz help soon..ty


----------



## trublu (May 19, 2012)

vineet_666 said:


> Hello guys..
> 
> I am planning to buy Asus K53SM-SX010D from flipkart.com
> 
> ...



You can inquire with your local dealers and compare their price quotes. I ordered this yesterday in Flipkart. I guess they should give a laptop bag with it...not sure.


----------



## suyash24seven (May 19, 2012)

RizEon said:


> Thank you guys for all the help...
> I purchased asus k53sm sx010d... awesome machine ..doesn't heat upat all compared to my old HP  havent had any issue until now...no pixelation .
> 
> Initially my friends were sceptical of me choosing this over'dell...hp...lenovo' but now quite a lot of them are considering asus after using my machine  #win!



congrats buddy!  ran any games on it? do let me know your feedback, specially in terms of gaming.


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Great in what sense?


Isn't 3rd gn i7 great....



vineet_666 said:


> Hello guys..
> I am planning to buy Asus K53SM-SX010D from flipkart.com
> But i have a few questions,
> 1) can i get this laptop at a cheaper price from somewhere else?
> ...



If you bargain in local market, you will get it at a lower price.
And yes you will get a carry bag if you buy it from flipkart


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 19, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Isn't 3rd gn i7 great....



Thats only I'm asking, care to explain?


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Thats only I'm asking, care to explain?



Bro by that I mean, we all know how good the performance of 2nd gen i7 was and 3rd gen is supposed to be quite better than that and also we all know how for much these processors cost. So I think its ok if they are selling it for around 55k as they are giving very good build quality with a good amount of RAM and HDD also.


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2012)

vineet_666 said:


> Hello guys..
> 
> I am planning to buy Asus K53SM-SX010D from flipkart.com
> 
> ...



You can get this laptop nearly 2K cheaper with MD computers. I called them today and they quoted "37960 INR" as their price.


----------



## vineet_666 (May 20, 2012)

thank you friends....

i am very happy now,when i get my lappy i will b in touch with u all..i m a huge games addict but play mostly emulated games as the high end ones don't run on my system...

but have completed far cry 2,crysis 2,etc on my brothers pc.

i saw the gpu 630 m 2 gb @notebookcheck.com & this is best ROI case return on investment..


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2012)

^^
Cost & place of purchase ??


----------



## AnamiDB7 (May 20, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
I have bought an ASUS K53SM-SX010D notebook. I have windows 7 ultimate 64 bit running on it. I have some concerns.
Firstly, the bios doesn't give the option to boot using usb. Do I have to update the bios or if not, then how to enable usb as a booting device.

Secondly, its showing the hard disk to be 700 gigs. Is it normal. Also it has created a c drive of 690 gigs. Can i split it without formatting ? 

Thirdly, it wont show nvidia gt 630 m as my graphics adaptor. What's up with that.

I'll be thankful if someone can guide me.


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2012)

AnamiDB7 said:


> Firstly, the bios doesn't give the option to boot using usb. Do I have to update the bios or if not, then how to enable usb as a booting device.



use windows Bios update utility to update your bios if there is any new release.



AnamiDB7 said:


> Secondly, its showing the hard disk to be 700 gigs. Is it normal. Also it has created a c drive of 690 gigs. Can i split it without formatting ?



if it came with Windows7 preloaded, it'll have some kind of recovery partition. The 30-40Gb is used for that.



AnamiDB7 said:


> Thirdly, it wont show nvidia gt 630 m as my graphics adaptor. What's up with that.



run GPU_Z and at the bottom there will be an option to choose graphics adapter. There should be HD3000 as well as GT630. Or if it doesn't show up, update drivers.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2012)

AnamiDB7 said:


> Firstly, the bios doesn't give the option to boot using usb. Do I have to update the bios or if not, then how to enable usb as a booting device.



USB boot may be disable by default, as its in maximum cases. Just tinker with optiosn to enable it. No point that it shouldn't be there.



AnamiDB7 said:


> Secondly, its showing the hard disk to be 700 gigs. Is it normal. Also it has created a c drive of 690 gigs. Can i split it without formatting ?





Sam said:


> if it came with Windows7 preloaded, it'll have some kind of recovery partition. The 30-40Gb is used for that.



Hardly 15GB is used in that.  (12 in my case)



AnamiDB7 said:


> Thirdly, it wont show nvidia gt 630 m as my graphics adaptor. What's up with that.
> 
> I'll be thankful if someone can guide me.



*Graphical switching*.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2012)

1. It does have usb option. I have used it.
2. Yes you can. Just resize the partition from windows.
3. You can see it in device manager.


----------



## AnamiDB7 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Regarding windows it was not preloaded. I installed it and it takes 16 gigs of space from the approx 700 gigs it shows. The notebook originally came with DOS. The point is that it shows the total space on the HD to be 700 gigs. I just want to know what could have caused it. 

I Hope someone can put some perspective to it.
Thanks Again.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2012)

You don't get 750GB out of a 750GB HDD. You'll get 698-700GB only. 

Its a bit-byte concept. Normally 1 kilo means 1000 but here 1 kilo means 1024.


----------



## s@m (May 21, 2012)

AnamiDB7 said:


> Secondly, its showing the hard disk to be 700 gigs. Is it normal. Also it has created a c drive of 690 gigs. Can i split it without formatting ?
> 
> 
> Its normal because usually some memory space is system resreved.
> To split your primary partition without formatting use "EASEUS partition master " Software.Its available for free on net. Its good software when it comes to splitting of drives(tried and tested). Windows device manager isnt that reliable. It doesnt work for all versions of windows.


----------



## trublu (May 21, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> If you bargain in local market, you will get it at a lower price.
> And yes you will get a carry bag if you buy it from flipkart



My Asus K53SM-SX010D arrived today from Flipkart. Did not get a laptop bag


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2012)

Ordered Asus K53SM-SX010D from MD Computers for 37960INR for a friend of mine.


----------



## aroraanant (May 22, 2012)

trublu said:


> My Asus K53SM-SX010D arrived today from Flipkart. Did not get a laptop bag



Oh thats sad....
I don't what flipkart is upto these days, their prices are all time and now this....
They are just getting customers because of their good delivery mainly


----------



## trublu (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, I've ordered 3-4 items from Flipkart, their delivery is quite satisfactory.

On a side note, the placement of various ports/jacks on the SX010D is quite odd. 

EDIT : I had written to Flipkart about the laptop bag, they replied this :

"We regret to inform you that the laptop bag for the above mentioned laptop is not included in the sales package and will have to be purchased separately. Incase the laptop comes with a laptop bag, the same would be mentioned on our website."


----------



## Monk (May 22, 2012)

> Yeah, I've ordered 3-4 items from Flipkart, their delivery is quite satisfactory.
> 
> On a side note, the placement of various ports/jacks on the SX010D is quite odd.



Specially the charging port?


----------



## trublu (May 22, 2012)

Exactly. Charging ports are usually placed at the back/ end of the side panel.. atleast not where I would generally expect a LAN/Audio Jack


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2012)

Now flipkart thinks that they are king and people will buy at any price. Its been some months since I purchased anything from them. Now I prefer Infibeam because of low prices. Their delivery time is also quite good to say the least.


----------



## arjun123100 (May 26, 2012)

How is the gaming performance and battery life of the sx01D laptop? I'm thinking of getting one..!!


----------



## gameranand (May 27, 2012)

Haven't used SX-010D but game should run fine as I have tested that GPU and it runs game fine on the native res although don't expect too much. TESCV gave shutter issues at native resolution but the other games released in 2010, 2011 runs fine apart of few exceptions like witcher 2, bf3.


----------



## Lord (May 28, 2012)

Hey Guys, I'm confused. Will it worth to buy this ASUS Laptop @ this price. Please let me know asap..

Config:
Intel Core i7
8GB DDR3
750GB HDD
1GB NVIDIA GRAPHICS [GT 520MX not 540M/630M]
15.6” LED

+ 3 Years Mfg. Warranty
+ ASUS original Back Pack

Rs. 42,500

I guess its a good deal but is it good the GT 520MX one ?? and Overall what you think ?


----------



## aroraanant (May 28, 2012)

^^^^
The deal looks good.


----------



## gameranand (May 28, 2012)

If you'll play games then 520MX is not good enough. You need atleast 540M. Other than that its good.


----------



## Lord (May 29, 2012)

Guys, Which One will Perform better for Gaming :

Intel Core i7
8GB DDR3
1GB NVIDIA GRAPHICS GT 520MX

.vs.

Intel Core i5
4GB DDR3
2GB NVIDIA GRAPHICS GT 540M/630M

Please let me know your opinion with little Explainations.


----------



## gameranand (May 29, 2012)

The second one will perform better. You see games mostly uses GPU to do their work. CPU should be good enough that ij doesn't bottleneck the GPU and i5 is more than capable for that. Some games are CPU hungry but i5 is fast enough to take care of them as well.


----------



## Lord (May 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> The second one will perform better. You see games mostly uses GPU to do their work. CPU should be good enough that ij doesn't bottleneck the GPU and i5 is more than capable for that. Some games are CPU hungry but i5 is fast enough to take care of them as well.



Is 4 GB RAM sufficient ?

And how much for Asus K53SV in MD Computers when you bought it ?


----------



## vineet_666 (May 30, 2012)

Hello again guys..

Today i bought Asus K53SM-SX010D laptop from a local dealer @ 40,000.
i got a free carry bag+ 1 4gb pendrive (HP)+ quantum usb optical mouse and usb keyboard.

I know i bought it at a higher rate but couldn't wait as my clg is starting very soon..

my rating index was pretty low.  4.7     7==processor,5.9 == hdd,gaming graphics 6.1,graphics (aero) 5.something  

plz tell me how do i update nvidia graphics....

i will pretty soon tell you guys how skyrim elder scrolls runs on this lappy maybe tomorrow..


----------



## arjun123100 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi guys,I have finalised for the ASUS SX010D laptop.Can I know whether its available in Chennai or not? If then,pls tell the store name and price quoted by them..
Also can the owners of this laptop tell,how is the battery life under normal and gaming conditions,heat generated during gaming,overall build quality?


----------



## KARIZMA (Jun 6, 2012)

@cyanide did u install original windows or linux or something el.se on ur Asus k53sm-sx010d . What mobile phone u r using?
please reply soon ...


----------



## Lord (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Finally I bought the *iPowerhouse *

Config: ASUS | Intel i7-2670QM, 2.2 Ghz | RAM: 8GB | GPU: 2GB Nvidia GT 540M | HDD: 750GB

I bought the K53SV - SX521D model for *Rs.45,300 + VAT*.
Was that a Good deal ??


- Using Operating Systems:
1. Windows 7 Ultimate x64 
2. Windows 8 CP x64 
3. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x64​
- I updated the BIOS to 320

- Everything is Fine. But when I play game F1 2011 in max settings 60fps, the Temp goes upto 85 C. Is this temp with that mode Normal ??


----------



## Alien (Jun 12, 2012)

Lord said:


> Everything is Fine. But when I play game F1 2011 in max settings 60fps, the Temp goes upto 85 C. Is this temp with that mode Normal ??


Seems normal. Pretty much the same here. Enjoy your new laptop...


----------



## mailshobhon (Jun 12, 2012)

Lord said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally I bought the *iPowerhouse *
> 
> ...



Congrats for your new laptop the temperature is normal bro, carry on gaming as asus got a great heat-sink so it wont be a issue for you. Even i have the same laptop. i am playing Max Payne 3 now and its working fine, i am playing at high settings .


----------



## vaibhavl (Jun 14, 2012)

A great purchase!! congrats!!!!!


----------



## rockinggokul (Jun 15, 2012)

hello dear td forumites
i'm lookin for an upgrade to my trusty ol' aspire (dual core,1gb,160 hd)

zeroed up on Asus for the amazing VFM 

got 2 models in my head :

Asus k53s... with i7-2610 , 4gb ram , 750 gb hard disk and 2gb Nvidia (not sure but guess its the 540m)
@*40 k*

and the other

Asus K55VM... with i7-3610qm , 8gb ram n 1tb hd with 2gb Nvidia 630m + 1 gb intel HD graphics 4000
@*50k*

so is the k55vm good enough for the extra 10k ?????

both come with backpack,mouse,headset..
also the dealer says the ram is upgradable for an extra 1500 to 8 gigs(for k53S )ofcourse!

so lookin for some good piece of advice.....
n also any other better suggestions (if any) 

thanks already!!!


----------



## Lord (Jun 18, 2012)

Lord said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally I bought the *iPowerhouse *
> 
> ...



Hey Guys, was the price right or I got cheated ?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 18, 2012)

No, that's fine. 
Congrats for your purchase buddy. But do post reviews with clear and neat pics.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2012)

rockinggokul said:


> hello dear td forumites
> i'm lookin for an upgrade to my trusty ol' aspire (dual core,1gb,160 hd)
> 
> zeroed up on Asus for the amazing VFM
> ...



Get the one for 40k, or if you can spare some more amount then obviously the other one is better but if I would be at your place I have gone for the one available at 40k


----------



## Cyanide (Jun 19, 2012)

KARIZMA said:


> @cyanide did u install original windows or linux or something el.se on ur Asus k53sm-sx010d . What mobile phone u r using?
> please reply soon ...



I've installed Windows 7 Ultimate x64 and I'm using  Nokia 5230 

Sorry for late reply.


----------



## cyanide0007 (Jun 20, 2012)

Any idea wen ASUS gonna release 3rd i5 models?? budget 45k


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi friends.

I am new to the Thinkdigit community, but I have been following this thread from past few days. I am also planning to buy a laptop for around 45k, for light gaming and good performance. Also I have liked ASUS K53 series from its specs and now I am planning for ASUS K53SM (here)

Its just that I am little worried about the battery back up too. I know for a gaming laptop I shouldnt expect too much of it, but I wouldnt be gaming on it when unplugged. And so while unplugged and working, I expect it to last for around 3-4 hours. Will this be a good choice???

I am going for i5 version for the same reason of battery backup.

There is another choice of Z580, which more or less is similar to this product, but from reviews of Lenovo I dont really think its a good idea because of poor ASS.

Any thoughts or suggestions?? and is there another alternative for my needs.

TIA


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 22, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> I am new to the Thinkdigit community, but I have been following this thread from past few days. I am also planning to buy a laptop for around 45k, for light gaming and good performance. Also I have liked ASUS K53 series from its specs and now I am planning for ASUS K53SM (here)
> 
> ...



Welcome to TDF 

You're not wrong with your choice. You may proceed with it. Also have a look at Trinity models lanuched by HP if your sole purpose is gaming.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Welcome to TDF
> 
> You're not wrong with your choice. You may proceed with it. Also have a look at Trinity models lanuched by HP if your sole purpose is gaming.



Thanks Sujay..

The thing is I am not much aware of the technical stuff, so I have no idea about how trinity series will be better than the older ones. But I do understand that it should be an upgrade. 

Also from lot of complaints and bad reviews of HP, i want to avoid it for now. I do play games, a lot but usually online games e.g. Counter Strike or AOM, which usually dont require much of the graphics. I am just thinking about going for occasional gaming for like 1-2 hour a day sometimes, thats why I thought of having GPU.

About the ASUS K53 SM, do you think it would be much different from the K53SV series. Because I've seen reviews for SV series and I'd by buying solely on the basis of those. Can you please tell me if it has integrated graphics (switching to normal graphics while not gaming). It can be there in specs, but as I said I dont know much of the technical stuff so I may not have understood.

In TDF I got this link for review of ASS of Lenovo.
But in some other thread I came to know that Lenovo is like 2nd ranked for its laptops in year 2012. Now I am really confused. My brother also likes the looks of Lenovo Z580. comparison is here.
Can anybody please give his views about the dilemma.


----------



## SijuS (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, Lenovo is ranked No.2 for the year 2012. But the thing is, it differs from country to country. In India, Lenovo doesnt have a good ASS. HP or Dell is the best choice for ASS in India. Yes, HP used to have problems with heating and stuff, but thats history now.

In addition to the trinity laptops, do have a look at the new Inspiron series too, the non special editions ones as it suits your budget. It come with a third generation i5 processor, AMD Radeon™ HD 7670M DDR3 1GB gfx at under 45k which looks good imo.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 22, 2012)

look my situation is same like yours, considering ASUS and i also play CS 1.6, and intel HD 3000 is more than enough, my friend got that lappy and while playing online he get *100 fps* at native resolution playing with integrated graphics, forget GT 630M 

but your budget is 45k, you should look at new inspiron series with 3rd gen I5 with AMD 7670M discrete graphic card  even im considering the same, but people here are now saying that DELL has HDD and other problem


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for reply guys..



SijuS said:


> In addition to the trinity laptops, do have a look at the new Inspiron series too, the non special editions ones as it suits your budget. It come with a third generation i5 processor, AMD Radeon™ HD 7670M DDR3 1GB gfx at under 45k which looks good imo.



Yes, I saw this one here

Looks good with its GPU which I guess is slightly better than GT 630M (source)



RON28 said:


> look my situation is same like yours, considering ASUS and i also play CS 1.6, and intel HD 3000 is more than enough, my friend got that lappy and while playing online he get *100 fps* at native resolution playing with integrated graphics, forget GT 630M
> 
> but your budget is 45k, you should look at new inspiron series with 3rd gen I5 with AMD 7670M discrete graphic card  even im considering the same, but people here are now saying that DELL has HDD and other problem



Well I do play CS 1.6, and I know HD3000 will be more than enough. I just wanted to go for other games for a while. Otherwise I do fine in cs at 60fps too 

Btw, I've heard some bad reviews about Dell too, like bad ASS.

May be its just a rare case, but there are people who dont like Dell quality wise (not talking in india. Because I think it has good reputation in india somehow).


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 22, 2012)

cyanide0007 said:


> Any idea wen ASUS gonna release 3rd i5 models?? budget 45k



Hopefully within a month.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 22, 2012)

that means even DELL is not good?


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 23, 2012)

RON28 said:


> that means even DELL is not good?



I am not sure about this anymore.. In the TDF itself I found this . And it raises some serious questions on Dell ASS.


----------



## cyanide0007 (Jun 23, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> Btw, I've heard some bad reviews about Dell too, like bad ASS.
> 
> May be its just a rare case, but there are people who dont like Dell quality wise (not talking in india. Because I think it has good reputation in india somehow).



Ya.. many of my frnds got DELL n fedup wid deir lappy's.
evry alternative month dey r visiting SERVICE CENTRE 
They said " its bettr u consider any other brand over DELL n HP. though deir ASS is gud n dey do give maximum warranty bcz dey use all 2nd hand Materials fr manufacturing  "


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2012)

*@cyanide0007*

Please post in English. SMS Lingo is not allowed here.

Thanks.


----------



## cyanide0007 (Jun 23, 2012)

RON28 said:


> look my situation is same like yours, considering ASUS and i also play CS 1.6, and intel HD 3000 is more than enough, my friend got that lappy and while playing online he get *100 fps* at native resolution playing with integrated graphics, forget GT 630M
> 
> but your budget is 45k, you should look at new inspiron series with 3rd gen I5 with AMD 7670M discrete graphic card  even im considering the same, but people here are now saying that DELL has HDD and other problem



Same here too.. confused wether to go for ASUS or DELL(just considering the 15r edition and their ASS)..

some PRO ASUS users please help us... Same question am asking for 4th time  Is ASUS ASS good?? What about the Build quality?? will it last for atleast 4 years??  In recent Posts on TDF i saw sme worst commnts abt ASUS 



ico said:


> *@cyanide0007*
> 
> Please post in English. SMS Lingo is not allowed here.
> 
> Thanks.



Ohh Sorry


----------



## RON28 (Jun 23, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> I am not sure about this anymore.. In the TDF itself I found this . And it raises some serious questions on Dell ASS.



the link you have posted about DELL's ASS is horrible  , those comments are all from this month only


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 24, 2012)

cyanide0007 said:


> Same here too.. confused wether to go for ASUS or DELL(just considering the 15r edition and their ASS)..
> 
> some PRO ASUS users please help us... Same question am asking for 4th time  Is ASUS ASS good?? What about the Build quality?? will it last for atleast 4 years??  In recent Posts on TDF i saw sme worst commnts abt ASUS



Which worst comments?? I didnt find any?? Link??
And yes Please pro users.. Please help



RON28 said:


> the link you have posted about DELL's ASS is horrible  , those comments are all from this month only



Exactly.. I am so confused... Is there any hope for 3rd generation i5 coming soon in ASUS?? That'd be awesome I guess. Looking at the cool performance of same in Inspiron 15R SE, it would be a great machine when available in ASUS.. But again, idk why ASUS isnt much in news in India.. I hardly could find any video review of selected ASUS models on youtube


----------



## ico (Jun 24, 2012)

People will always have complaints regarding any and every laptop company. Whether their service or their models.

Just buy whatever you feel is appropriate. I treat all companies equally. You'll read equal amount of good and bad stories for everyone.


----------



## cyanide0007 (Jun 24, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> Exactly.. I am so confused... Is there any hope for 3rd generation i5 coming soon in ASUS?? That'd be awesome I guess. Looking at the cool performance of same in Inspiron 15R SE, it would be a great machine when available in ASUS.. But again, idk why ASUS isnt much in news in India.. I hardly could find any video review of selected ASUS models on youtube



Ya even iam waiting for ASUS 3rd gen  hopefully before 10th july


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 24, 2012)

> Is ASUS ASS good?? What about the Build quality?? will it last for atleast 4 years??


It is pretty good, they provide onsite warranty.
And their build quality is also very good.
Yes it will last easily for 4yrs


----------



## Alien (Jun 24, 2012)

> Is ASUS ASS good?? What about the Build quality?? will it last for atleast 4 years??


After sales service quality varies from place to place. Better check it with users from your region. Build quality is pretty good, better than average for the segment i would say. I'm using one for the past 8 months and have not faced any problems to date, hope it will stay like this in future too. I've had no experiences with the service centre so far, so can't comment about them. You will find good and bad reviews for every company, you just have to buy the one which suits you most.


----------



## cyanide0007 (Jun 24, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> It is pretty good, they provide onsite warranty.
> And their build quality is also very good.
> Yes it will last easily for 4yrs



Thanks Aroraanant.

Am from Mangalore, Karnataka. Any ASUS users from Mangalore suggest me a good Shop and also Tell me about ASS in Mangalore.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 25, 2012)

Alien said:


> After sales service quality varies from place to place. Better check it with users from your region. Build quality is pretty good, better than average for the segment i would say. I'm using one for the past 8 months and have not faced any problems to date, hope it will stay like this in future too. I've had no experiences with the service centre so far, so can't comment about them. You will find good and bad reviews for every company, you just have to buy the one which suits you most.



Thanks Alien.. It sounds really nice.. And K53SM is of same class so I guess it can be as good as yours... Still I am hoping for some more reviews, especially on K53SM, as there might be some differences.. I am not in hurry to buy so I can actually wait for 3rd generation i5.. I just hope that I can maintain my patience till then


----------



## Alien (Jun 25, 2012)

> I am not in hurry to buy so I can actually wait for 3rd generation i5


If you are not in a hurry it is better to wait. As more manufacturers launch Ivybridge/Trinity models prices may come down.


----------



## arjun123100 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi friends,Any Asus SX010D owners here,from Chennai?
If then which is the best shop for getting the laptop at the right price with extra accessories?
I went to Laptop Plus in Express Avenue mall,where,they quoted 41000 with 5 times service per year in their office+backpack+mouse+Keyboard+Laptop torch.Is is a good quote?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 25, 2012)

^^^^
What is this 5 times service per year????
Asus gives onsite warranty and you can get serviced as many time as you want.
The deal is ok, not good not bad.


----------



## Lord (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys who are confused, for them:

Laptop Failure Rates - Laptop Reliability Ratings - Laptop Malfunction Rates

*www.squaretrade.com/htm/pdf/SquareTrade_laptop_reliability_1109.pdf

Check it out!


----------



## arjun123100 (Jun 29, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> What is this 5 times service per year????
> Asus gives onsite warranty and you can get serviced as many time as you want.
> The deal is ok, not good not bad.



I think that's,They do  5 times service at their shop..?
But no problem.Got it from some other shop at 39,500 rupees with win7 ultimate+Logitech Headphones+Mouse+MousePad+Bagpack.Good deal,isn't it?


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 30, 2012)

arjun123100 said:


> Got it from some other shop at 39,500 rupees with win7 ultimate+Logitech Headphones+Mouse+MousePad+Bagpack.Good deal,isn't it?



You mean ASUS K53SM???


----------



## arjun123100 (Jul 4, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> You mean ASUS K53SM???



Yeah its K53SM SX010D..


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 5, 2012)

arjun123100 said:


> Yeah its K53SM SX010D..



Wow thats a nice deal. Including win 7 

I saw i5 with DOS at flipkart around 40k. Apparently better than that.


----------



## arjun123100 (Jul 5, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> Wow thats a nice deal. Including win 7
> 
> I saw i5 with DOS at flipkart around 40k. Apparently better than that.



For me they included win 7,but it was a 32 bit one..Later I clean installed win 8 consumer preview 64bit..


----------



## YatinChawla (Jul 25, 2012)

arjun123100 said:


> For me they included win 7,but it was a 32 bit one..Later I clean installed win 8 consumer preview 64bit..



Any problems you facing due to Non-original windows ?


----------



## mailshobhon (Aug 28, 2012)

build quality is awesome bro in my point of view its better than dell and best part is asus has better heat dispenser than dell

no problems you will face if get a proper cracked os


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 28, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> build quality is awesome bro in my point of view its better than dell and best part is asus has better heat dispenser than dell
> 
> no problems you will face if get a proper cracked os



I agree on that.
But if we check the prices of dell and asus then the difference is not much and also you get original windows in dell.


----------



## wepexpert07 (Sep 12, 2012)

Uh guys...
A little help will be very much appreciated..
I brought an ASUS K53SV-SX521D in Jan 2012, but this thing gets bloody hot when i run threaded appliations.
I breezes thru AutoCAD and MatLab calculations, but when running games like Crysis 2 and BF3, i have even touched as high as 98 degrees . Twice, the cores have automatically shut down to protect themselves, having surpassed the 100 degree mark. I am using RealTemp for temperature measurement. But this problem did not affect my gameplay, and i didnt even know about it, till i quit the game...
Whats an effective way of cooling this beast, save just dipping it in water....







AMD Phenom II X6 1090T (3.2GHz)/Corsair XMS3 8GB 1600MHz RAM/MSI 990FXA-GD65 Mobo/Seagate Barracuda 500GB+1TB/CM GX500W/Corsair H80/Sapphire HD6790/CM Elite 310,   ASUS K53SV-SX521D - i7-2670QM(2.2GHz)/8GB/750GB/nVIDIA GT540M with 2GB/ WIN 7-64bit Professional


----------



## mailshobhon (Oct 25, 2012)

try report this problem to the service center else get a cooling pad

but quality wise asus is much better than dell and dell gives refurbished parts in case of warranties


----------



## YoYo (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello Guys,m using K53S 521d model for past 8-9 months but even this time line m not sure about exact battery back up time because nowadays on full charge 
windows 7 states something close to 4hrs(initially it was giving 4hr 35mins) but the problem is, as soon it reaches 90% battery meter reads only 2hrs 30min approx.I mean how come battery drain to 2.30hr from 3.30hr in mere 10 mins.M using it at Quiet mode,and if u suggest me for calibration then it will be of no help as m calibarting it after 25-30 cycles or say once in a month.Moreover when asked the technical guy at asus for the battery back up he says that's okay and according to him no laptop gives 4hr back practically,Lame reasoning.


----------



## Rohit_11 (Jul 18, 2013)

hello friends I am Using 521D model and laptop's charging port is Damadged, I have to adjust charger each time to get laptop charged.
Can Service center guys will change the charging port, and how much it'll cost?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 23, 2013)

i had that same problem on my 520D.
1.5 years after purchase. 

Dont adjust the pin to recharge, because the jack pin has broken (prolonged heat...), take it to service center or if you're good at soldering you can fix the problem yourself.
Adjusting the male pin will make the broken pin form a very light contact, which will result in heating up (80 degrees +) at the power jack itself.

I solved the problem by soldering the broken power jack pin. Had told Asus CC about it, still on hold at service center for the replacement part (power jack) to arrive.
cost would be around Rs.1000 - 1500. (ebay prices)
NEW ASUS K53E K53S K53SD K53SV DC POWER JACK CHARGE IN PORT SOCKET CONNECTOR

Problem:
Broken pin -
*i.imgur.com/lwSgwoR.jpg

Solution: DIY solder the broken pin
*i.imgur.com/bdlJ5u1.jpg


Video - Asus computer repair to fix a DC jack that needs resoldered by Doubleclickittofixit - YouTube
how to open - Asus K53E/SV X53E DC Power Jack Repair - YouTube


----------



## grittothomas (Mar 16, 2014)

Buddy I've the same lap, would you tell me about the maximum screen resolution and sound channel from HDMI out.


----------

